# NICET



## cda (Jan 26, 2010)

Any you public poeple carry any NICET certifiaction

either for sprinkler or fire alarm

did you get it after you went public

did your ahj pay for it

does it help you in doing your job

how hard is the process

any other comments::::::::::


----------



## cheyer (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: NICET

I don't yet, but I have been thinking about doing it though....the higher cert. levels appear to be pretty intensive.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: NICET

Does NICET have a certification process in fire protection for “public” personnel?

I seem to recall a couple years ago that they were exploring creating an AHJ or Enforcer certification program level but never read or heard anything on it moving forward. I thought one had to work in the field or for a private sector fire protection firm to meet the work element criteria.


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: NICET

FM William Burns

have not heard of enforcer cert, but have not looked at the web site in a long time

I was hopeing for someone out there that is certified and could tell about the process.

also not sure if you have to work for a private firm, will look at the web site soon, but I think maybe the first or second level you do not have to, if I do I know a few companies that i think I can put some time in with to get whatever I need


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

You may also want to explore NFPA's CFPS certification:

http://www.nfpa.org/categoryList.asp?ca ... grams/CFPS


----------



## TimNY (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

I'd be curious as to any municipal employee that got NICET certified.  It appears like they want experience both specifying and installing as well as reviewing/inspecting.

Even with an engineering degree it seems like they are pretty strict on what you need to do (a good thing)

Tim


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

I was hopeing the easy way out, now got to try to fiqure out the process


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

Fire Sprinkler::::

http://www.nicet.org/nicetmanuals/waterinsp.pdf

looks like may have to call them to find out who can test, and what they consider experience


----------



## cheyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

cda and others....

FYI-

I emailed NICET, I'll post info. when I hear back.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

Here is NICET's response to my inquiry about AHJ's becoming NICET certified:

_NICET's certification is based on the following criteria: _

_written exam performance;_

_supervisor verification of on-the-job performance; and_

_amount of relevant technician-level, United States-based work experience.  (Level I typically requires at least a few months; Level II requires two years; Level III requires five years, and Level IV requires ten years.) _

_(Level III and IV additionally require a personal recommendation; Level IV additionally requires a write-up of a major project in which you held a supervisory role.)_

_Please view our list of programs at __http://www.nicet.org/candidates/information.cfm__ and click on the name of the program(s) that you are interested in.  Each program has its own information page with a brief summary of the program and a list of links to more detailed information.  At the program's page, click on the link that says "Requirements for Certification in ..." and scroll down to the end of the page for an outline of the criteria for certification._

_Also, from the program's information page, click on the link "Download the Program Detail Manual" to print out a booklet that has the written exam requirements and the work element (test category) descriptions.  These work element descriptions will give you an idea of the types of topics you can expect on the exam.  If these descriptions reflect the tasks that you regularly perform, then you might be a viable candidate for the certification._

_If you decide to apply for certification, click on the "Apply" icon located at the bottom of the program's information page.  This will take you to the "Application Procedures" page where you will be prompted to download the application package and view NICET's written exam schedule._

_For further assistance in selecting an appropriate program, please call NICET and press 4 at the prompt or ask to speak with an evaluator.  If you have any further questions, please call our customer service representatives at 888-476-4238._

_Thank you,_

_NICET Program Development Staff_


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: NICET

Thanks for the information Cheyer.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: NICET

No problem....


----------



## ghedrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: NICET

I am a Nicet Level III Fire Alarm CET.  I gained my certification while I was still employed privately. The test is difficult to pass, but with proper preparation, it can be done.  I would say its not necessarily what you know, but where you can find it and match the answers.

I am currently the Fire Inspector for Olive Branch Fire Dept.

Lt. Greg Hedrick


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: NICET

well welcome, glad you found us.

So how is Elvis doing??

Thanks for the info, still trying to decide if I want to take the plunge


----------

